

Square launches a mobile app for its Caviar food delivery service - jwang815
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2014/12/04/square-launches-mobile-app-caviar-food-delivery-service/

======
hackerjam
don't you think 5 posts in a row about the same topic is a little excessive. i
started upvoting you until i realized what was going on and then i went back
and flagged your posts.

for future reference, if you want to persist and include all 5 articles, put
them in the comments and those of us who are interested in the topic will
follow the links.

otherwise, if a topic is really that interesting and i want to learn more
about it, i'll use a search engine.

and don't get me wrong, i appreciate your efforts to make life really
convenient by listing the information for me, but in this case, it was
overkill.

